# My Chi Is Sick, Not Sure What It Is



## chiboyz1 (Aug 11, 2009)

I adopted a 2 year old chi about 3 months ago. She had several vet visits after the adoption and was deemed healthy at each visit. She is a tiny at just 3.5 pounds. About 5-6 weeks ago she had a single episode where she vomited up all her food during the wee hours of the morning and then she had liquid poop the day following. She stayed away from her food for a day and then went back on her food and all was well until last night. Fast forward 5 weeks or so and she did the same thing last night - vomited up all her food, has upset stomach/poop all night and this morning she won't eat or drink. Since the first time this happened I have noticed a decline in her overall appearance and mannerisms - she looks more frail, doesn't play with toys anymore, has lost weight and coat luster, and just sleeps all day and doesn't look healthy. She is on Wellness food and has been since adopted. She can barely get strength to walk. I adopted a healthy dog so I'm wondering what I am doing wrong that is making her unhealthy. She will be going to the vet this week, but I wanted to see if maybe someone has had a similar experience and has an opinion on possible causes.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Maybe shes diabetic? try her with a tiny bit of honey? its all i can think of sprry x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Maybe her blood sugar level has dropped as she's so tiny,have you any nutri-cal ?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Should have said,can you get some water mixed with honey down her with a tiny spoon,she needs to drink,i keep a syringe handy from the vets


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

She needs blood work ASAP to see what's going on. This will help to determine, diabetes, liver problems, and kidney problems. She is on a downhill course and you need to find out why. Good luck. Sue


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I was going to say exactly what Sue said. Do not delay. Get to the vet right away. It could be something simple but you need to get her seen. Big dogs can be fine with a few days wait but our little babies can go downhill quickly. 
Poor little one! Please keep us posted.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree with Susan and Karen who recommend the vet pronto and a complete blood panel. I would definitely be looking at liver function and a possible shunt.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would make an ASAP Vet appt. Insist on a blood panel. In the meantime, I'd get some Nutri-Cal. Give her a pea sized glob first thing in the AM, and once before bedtime. Try very small meals 4/5 times a day and see if that helps. Try adding just a wee bit of canned Wellness to the kibble, if you are using kibble. I tried kibble with all 4 of mine, and none of them can properly digest it. There are some other foods that members here rave about that you may try as well. But I wouldn't change her food until you get a full work up at the Vet. You don't want her system anymore set back than it is. So just add a wee bit of the same kind of caned as the kibble for now. Hope you get a clean bill of health on your baby. Best wishes!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd start the Nutri-Cal today. Also adding in the wee bit of canned. I'd also get a Vet appt. by tomorrow. Not being pushy/bossy, but they go down very quickly.


----------



## chiboyz1 (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks for your advice so far. i went to the pet store and got some nutrical - the girl there knew about it and told me how much to give. i had never heard of that before these posts but hope it'll help until i can get her to the vet


----------

